# Capita DOA or Ultrafear



## sarma (Nov 19, 2015)

Somebody with an opinion?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i don't think either of them are good choices for how you want to ride. if you want a capita board then i'd suggest either the Indoor Survival or the Outdoor Living.


----------



## sarma (Nov 19, 2015)

Why?Aren`t DOA and Ultrafear higher class boards ?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Whoa way to necro your own thread! They are very good boards but are a bit stiffer than the ones recommend above. I have been looking at the same boards, particularly the DOA. Everything I read tells me that they are not very easy to press and butter - you have to be good rider to do this.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Snow Hound said:


> Whoa way to necro your own thread! They are very good boards but are a bit stiffer than the ones recommend above. I have been looking at the same boards, particularly the DOA. Everything I read tells me that they are not very easy to press and butter - you have to be good rider to do this.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


It's the rider, NOT the board. Those boards ARE very easy to press, if you know what you're doing.

OP, it really comes down to the camber profile you want. Do you want a camber dominant profile or a rockered deck? That should tell you which direction to go.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> It's the rider, NOT the board. Those boards ARE very easy to press, if you know what you're doing.
> 
> OP, it really comes down to the camber profile you want. Do you want a camber dominant profile or a rockered deck? That should tell you which direction to go.


Did you even read my post before you disregarded it?

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

First off, it sounds like the biggest issue is experience and technique rather than gear. Of the two boards you listed, I think the DOA is pretty far towards the aggressive end of the spectrum for a freestyle board and the Ultrafear is further towards the playful end. Not sure either is really what you are looking for.

In addition to the boards that Skull recommended, Salomon Villain and and Rome Mod Rocker come to mind. Realistically, you are probably looking for something between the DOA and Ultrafear but a new board won't magically fix your snowboarding difficulties


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Snow Hound said:


> Did you even read my post before you disregarded it?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Of course, I did. I just don't believe that the DOA and Ultrafear are for OMGUBEREXPERIENCED riders. You can put a brand new rider on them. Sure, there's some more tech in them and they'll be a little stiffer than other decks, but the fact that you're saying they're not easy to press is laughable.

I do agree with you that the Indoor and the Outdoor Living/Outerspace are also options for OP.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Thought I'd highlight a few words to help you with comprehension.



Snow Hound said:


> They are very good boards but are A BIT stiffer than the ones recommend above. I have been looking at the same boards, PARTICULARLY THE DOA. Everything I READ tells me that they are not VERY easy to press and butter - YOU HAVE TO BE A GOOD RIDER TO DO THIS.


As I stated I haven't actually ridden these boards I've just been reading the reviews because I'm looking for a freestyle twin that can handle speed, carving and jumps. My butter game is weak and something I want to work on but the tail presses and nose rolls I can just about manage I can do on pretty much any board I've tried. Even my PYL 



Angry Snowboarder on DOA said:


> Butterability: As mentioned this isn’t a board for the weak legged. You have to man handle butters on this board. The tip shape is great for having a stable area to press on, but that means fuckall if you aren’t bringing your A game.


If that's your definition of 'very easy to press and butter' then I bow to your gnarfull radness.

Having reviewed the literature on the Ultrafear I see that it is a fair few notches softer than the DOA and much more suited to butters and presses. I stand corrected.

Don't you find it funny that we're more interested in pedantry over each other's posts than the OP is in us trying to answer his questions? Now that is laughable.

Edit: I've just read some Heckler and I'm gonna bow to your gnarfull radness whatever.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I think one key here is "not so experienced rider" followed by him saying his current deck is too soft for small jumps. But the Powder Sucks model for that year is only rated as Medium-Soft

When people talk about a board being too soft for jumps, they are usually talking the 50+ foot jumps, where you want a lot of speed, and stability in landing. For smaller jumps even a super soft board wouldnt hold you back... But I think the issue is he is washing out on jumps due to the rocker profile, and blaming it on the softness.

But since he still likes his buttering and presses, switching to a normal camber profile might be too big of a change. I know i suck at buttering and spins when i get on my camber deck straight after riding a rocker.

So if i were him i would be looking for a flat profile board to have a little more stability on jumps, but all the spinny fun of a rocker


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> So if i were him i would be looking for a flat profile board to have a little more stability on jumps, but all the spinny fun of a rocker


^ what he said.


----------

